# Deworming chickens



## TGreenhut

I know this more of a backyardchickens question but I've found that no one ever responds to my posts there because the site is so huge now. So I was wondering if any of you could give me advice on this matter:

I recently dewormed my chickens with Wazine 17 because I suspected they had roundworms. Well its been about 3 weeks since I dewormed them and now I am noticing worm eggs in their poop. The eggs are round, about the size of a grain of sand, and clearish white. I'm suspecting it's tapeworm. What does it sound like to you? What do you guys think I should use for deworming? How should I administer the dewormer to insure they all get it, and how much should I give?


----------



## Goatherd

While I have a large number of chickens, I've been fortunate to not have to deal with worms so advising you isn't something I can do as to a specific product.
I will say this, tapeworms are relatively uncommon in fowl and they would not be "round" as you are seeing in the feces.  They would appear as more rice-like in shape.

The Wazine probably worked, but you may have needed to repeat the worming in 7-10 days and possibly even one more time after that.  Worming only once, when you have a worm infestation, is usually not sufficient.

Hopefully someone will be along that can advise you specifically.


----------



## TGreenhut

Hmmm... I really think it is tapeworm though. I looked on google for pictures of chickens with tapeworm eggs in their poop and it looked exactly like what I'm dealing with.


----------



## TGreenhut

The poop looks like the picture in the last post on this first page: http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/6...in-the-poop-look-like-i-think-i-saw-some-help


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I haven't had issues with our chickens getting wormy but what found is that if chickens do get tapeworms, treatment is iffy but some use fenbendazole or leviamisole, which makes sense.

I found a link to one discussion on how much to give and what not but I have no idea how accurate it is.  
http://backyardchickens.yuku.com/topic/14662#.UF-w5lFQSAA

Edited to add, that link has me going, "Well that is weird...it says BYC and is semi-BYC in appearance but says YUKU on it".  What is that site?


----------



## Bedste

I used to post on BYC too but now it is so challenging and they changed to website and I liked it when it was just like BYH so I think we should all just ask Chicken questions here too!  

I used to gather all my chickens and give each one a BB size amount of Ivermectin paste and then poultry dust ...  after I changed bedding every 3-6 months.  I also use ACV in chicken water....   I have used Wazine before but I think it is just for a certain type of worm.   http://www.darkbrownegglayers.com/tag/wazine-wormer-for-poultry/


----------



## TGreenhut

Thanks for the replies! This really has helped! I have both ivermectin paste and liquid goat safeguard. I will probably use the safeguard to treat tapeworms but at least I have the ivermectin on hand if something else comes up.


----------



## samjesso

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> I know this more of a backyardchickens question but I've found that no one ever responds to my posts there because the site is so huge now. So I was wondering if any of you could give me advice on this matter:
> 
> I recently dewormed my chickens with Wazine 17 because I suspected they had roundworms. Well its been about 3 weeks since I dewormed them and now I am noticing worm eggs in their poop. The eggs are round, about the size of a grain of sand, and clearish white. I'm suspecting it's tapeworm. What does it sound like to you? What do you guys think I should use for deworming? How should I administer the dewormer to insure they all get it, and how much should I give?


My chickens are 4 months old they very light in weight not growing good also loosing feathers there poop is a dark pink reddish in colour. Then they get weak and die. I have treated my chickens 2 months ago for 10 days it was cocidiosis. My birds where treated with amprolium. All proper cleaning was done; Birds had a nice dry barn. Why all of a sudden birds show symptoms of it again. I lost over half of my chicken, the adult birds stop laying but no symptoms. I am so sad so much lost and so many good birds. My work and money is gone. What to do I dont know any more. ?? What can I treat them with?? It seem like the treatments never work. I lost some during the treaments and still loosing them after the treatments..???


----------



## samjesso

My chickens are 4 months old they very light in weight not growing good also loosing feathers there poop is a dark pink reddish in colour. Then they get weak and die. I have treated my chickens 2 months ago for 10 days it was cocidiosis. My birds where treated with amprolium. All proper cleaning was done; Birds had a nice dry barn. Why all of a sudden birds show symptoms of it again. I lost over half of my chicken, the adult birds stop laying but no symptoms. I am so sad so much lost and so many good birds. My work and money is gone. What to do I dont know any more. ?? What can I treat them with?? It seem like the treatments never work. I lost some during the treaments and still loosing them after the treatments..???


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So sorry for you losses.  It does sound like you have issues with coccidia in your area.  We do too.  Chickens always have some coccidia present in their systems but when they get overrun, that is when you will start to see the stool changes and death.  Once a bird has had a problem with coccidia, they are sometimes weakened to future infestations too and might not grow very well if their digestive system was damaged too much.  The problem with coccidia is that they stick around in the ground and on things that your birds are probably going to continue to have contact with.

So what to do?  You are doing the right thing first by trying to keep things clean and dry.  The amprolium is good but your birds might need something more potent.  I recommend Sulmet personally, because it just seems to have more kick to it when my animals are having problems.  The other is okay as a preventative but once the birds are showing signs of a serious infestation of coccidia, the sulfa type meds are my choice.


----------



## secuono

With dogs and cats, seeing the worms and such after deworming is normal. But either way, you should do a follow up. I use Evomec. 
I've heard that Wazine really doesn't do anything anymore, but idk.


----------

